# Life



## D3sh1 (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Dubie (Nov 13, 2007)

I really like this!


----------



## carolineruth12 (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow. This is good...


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 13, 2007)

didnt u ALREADY post this one?


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 13, 2007)

That doesn't look to comfortable.  Nice shot.


----------



## D3sh1 (Nov 13, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> didnt u ALREADY post this one?


 
nope i didnt ,
someone posted a link to this at my other picture theard to show someone how does a real homeless guy looks like or something like that


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 13, 2007)

o awe sry


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 13, 2007)

I really don't get this fascination over homeless people.

Anywho, I think it would've been more powerful if it's shot direct-on and from a lower vantage point.


----------



## D3sh1 (Nov 13, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> I really don't get this fascination over homeless people.
> 
> Anywho, I think it would've been more powerful if it's shot direct-on and from a lower vantage point.


 

fascination ? , its called street photography .
getin a concept in the photogaph , an idea , showing the main idea in here .
lower angle you cant get cause i took it while walking ,
i realy dont think you know what is street photography since you wrote that .


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 13, 2007)

D3sh1 said:


> fascination ? , its called street photography .
> getin a concept in the photogaph , an idea , showing the main idea in here .
> lower angle you cant get cause i took it while walking ,
> i realy dont think you know what is street photography since you wrote that .


Oh sorry, I didn't know it's one of those "stalker" shots. :>

But still, you chose the subject.

Btw, your portfolio is great, but the website is so hard to navigate.


----------



## D3sh1 (Nov 13, 2007)

why hard ? ,
its pretty easy from what i heard at comments of people .
if you mean the language you have a button up at left to switch to english


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 13, 2007)

D3sh1 said:


> why hard ? ,
> its pretty easy from what i heard at comments of people .
> if you mean the language you have a button up at left to switch to english


No...I did see the US flag. 

I mean the little icons you have to click to see the enlargement in the center.


----------



## D3sh1 (Nov 13, 2007)

u can use the navigation arrows at the button right side its faster and easier .
also push play to make it move by it self


----------



## NikonLady52 (Nov 14, 2007)

D3sh1

I think this is a very powerful image, as was your other one..it surely speaks volumes for the contradictions in life.. Very photojournalistic in nature.. You earn kudos for your ability to dare to be different from others..  Thank you for showing us the raw reality that faces all nations ..


----------



## Stranger (Nov 14, 2007)

Very Very Powerful image showing the contrast and difference of people who call the same place home....

What that homeless man would do to be as fortunate as the girl sitting down enjoying a nice lunch.  Very moving man


----------



## doobs (Nov 15, 2007)

D3sh1 said:


> fascination ? , its called street photography .
> getin a concept in the photogaph , an idea , showing the main idea in here .
> lower angle you cant get cause i took it while walking ,
> i realy dont think you know what is street photography since you wrote that .



Easy there dude, he gave you a suggestion. I do agree, though, it would look much nicer from a lower vantage point and straight on. Walking three extra steps and bending over will not compromise your 'street photography' state of mind.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Nov 15, 2007)

D3sh1 said:


> fascination ? , its called street photography .
> getin a concept in the photogaph , an idea , showing the main idea in here .
> lower angle you cant get cause i took it while walking ,
> i realy dont think you know what is street photography since you wrote that .


 

No. 

I agree with Phototron.

I think the content can be either darkly humorous or ironic, but the title makes it politically charged. Too political, like accidentally adding twice the amount of sugar into your coffee.

I also think there is a difference between street photography, and drive-by shootings . Street photography doesn't mean accidental photography. I shoot on the street, but still often bring a tripod.

Many of us still shoot film, and because you can't just randomly shoot hundreds of images and then delete whatever wasn't good, you have to COMPOSE your shots. Film is pretty cheap, but not THAT cheap. The best street photographers in the world (Strand, Dianne Arbus,WeeGee etc..etc..) all shot in film. They also shot in larger formats with manual camera's so it was a HELL of alot slower than even a 35mm SLR film camera is today. 

P.S. I also agree about the angle thing, It would look better from lower down.


----------



## Kabluey (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh man, I LOVE the concept of this, it's brilliant and portrays such an important matter, it actually makes me feel a little emotional...


----------



## grafiks (Nov 16, 2007)

Very thought provoking.  You didn't happen to take this in San Francisco, did you?  That's what comes to mind for me.


----------



## D3sh1 (Nov 17, 2007)

no hehe,
i have never been into the US altough i realy want to visit there .
Im from Israel , and all of those was taken in israel .


----------



## Lisa B (Nov 17, 2007)

If i were that woman in the picture I would feel seriously ashamed. That is the power that you hold with this picture. Very well done. 

I can't take pictures like this without wanting to buy the homeless person a cup of coffee or to go in and just point out to that woman, look...look at what you have. 

I guess im all RAR!


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 17, 2007)

Lisa B said:


> If i were that woman in the picture I would feel seriously ashamed. That is the power that you hold with this picture. Very well done.
> 
> I can't take pictures like this without wanting to buy the homeless person a cup of coffee or to go in and just point out to that woman, look...look at what you have.
> 
> I guess im all RAR!


Are you ****ing serious...the woman in the shot get to put food in her mouth because she got a job. 

Homeless people sometimes face disabling circumstances, but not all the time. And they are not necessarily nice.

And lets put it this way, should you stop eating because there are homeless people? Oh right, the difference between you and her is that you don't eat in front of homeless people, that way you don't have to feel guilty, you don't have to care about the homeless and enjoy your food.


----------



## grafiks (Nov 17, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> Are you ****ing serious...the woman in the shot get to put food in her mouth because she got a job.
> 
> Homeless people sometimes face disabling circumstances, but not all the time. And they are not necessarily nice.
> 
> And lets put it this way, should you stop eating because there are homeless people? Oh right, the difference between you and her is that you don't eat in front of homeless people, that way you don't have to feel guilty, you don't have to care about the homeless and enjoy your food.


 
Kind of a harsh way to put it...  But you said it so I wouldn't have to.  

I believe that most homeless are in their situations because of their own choices.  A good example are the homeless who choose to live in the most expensive areas of the country and then expect to be treated like victims.

I had it very hard in my 20s.  Very hard.  So I kept *working* very hard until I achieved success.  The work I did was work that no one else wanted to do.  I don't have much sympathy...


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Nov 17, 2007)

grafiks said:


> Kind of a harsh way to put it... But you said it so I wouldn't have to.
> 
> I believe that most homeless are in their situations because of their own choices. A good example are the homeless who choose to live in the most expensive areas of the country and then expect to be treated like victims.
> 
> I had it very hard in my 20s. Very hard. So I kept *working* very hard until I achieved success. The work I did was work that no one else wanted to do. I don't have much sympathy...


 
Well, you are certainly not alone in not having much sympathy. The lack of compassion by many in this country, for those less well off, is astounding.

Some are homeless because they actually like the lifestyle. A lot are homeless because they are mentally ill and fall through the cracks. Many are veterans. Some are just downright bums and thieves. And then some are just street people and will probably remain so the rest of their lives. But there are many who through unusual circumstances or just extremely bad luck find themselves on the street.

You know, sometimes life deals us a sucker punch every now and then. Sometimes, an unusual set of circumstances and a simple twist of fate can bring enormous changes in our lives. 

I have been a street shooter for over 30 years and I can count on one hand the number of shots I have of the homeless. Why? Because they are easy prey and victims, and also, they are easily exploited. 

So the lack of compassion by a lot of people, does not suprise me at all.

You know, it is like, "I've got mine, now get off your ass and get yours."

Sometimes, it is simply not that easy.


----------



## grafiks (Nov 17, 2007)

Rick Waldroup said:


> Well, you are certainly not alone in not having much sympathy. The lack of compassion by many in this country, for those less well off, is astounding.
> 
> Some are homeless because they actually like the lifestyle. A lot are homeless because they are mentally ill and fall through the cracks. Many are veterans. Some are just downright bums and thieves. And then some are just street people and will probably remain so the rest of their lives. But there are many who through unusual circumstances or just extremely bad luck find themselves on the street.
> 
> ...


 
In a perfect world, we could identify those that really deserve help.  That would be great.  It's too bad it isn't easier to do.


----------



## D3sh1 (Nov 17, 2007)

theres no such a thing perfect world ,
there will always be problems .


----------

